# Multiple Dowel Cutting



## COLUMBUS27 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am looking to make a jig that can cut this part quick for several hundred times. I will use 2" round poplar. I saw a log furniture tenon cutter that I might be able to get one milled to my specs. I was thinking of trying to build a big pencil sharpener. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

I have done this at the router table like this
https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com/2014/11/12/dowel-tenoning-jig-gabarit-pour-tenons-sur-goujons-tourillons/


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I watched a video last night of a table saw jig that does exactly that, I'll find the link when I'm back at my desk.

edit:


----------

